# Carving the Human Face in Wood and Inlaid With Gold - Woodcarving



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

It looks simple, but it took more than 10 hours to complete this piece


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Excellent work, Yamato!

David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

simple ??? the only thing "simple" about any of your work is making the paper patterns !!
wow - you continue to amaze us with your extremely talented craftsmen and women.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

10 hours, it would have taken me 10 days. lol, that is fantastic work, no...that is art.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

BigJim said:


> 10 hours, it would have taken me 10 days. lol, that is fantastic work, no...that is art.


I think I could have done it in 30 hours when I was carving a lot. No telling how long now.

I believe the blank I would have turned on a faceplate on a lathe before beginning to carve though. 

I have to say I never put my feet at risk with a sharp chisel. That would kill my back even when I was young.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

First: It doesn't look simple.
Second: No matter how much time you gave me, I could not do that.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Astonishing! Just like all your work.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tool Agnostic said:


> First: It doesn't look simple.
> Second: No matter how much time you gave me, I could not do that.


Aside from the face it's more simple than you think. You have chisels with different shapes like router bits have different shapes to make the carving. The face needs a person that is more of an artist than a craftsman. These people on the video, carving is all they do so the more of it you do the simpler it gets and they get fast at it. I think you could learn to do most of that if you have the patience and determination.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> I think you could learn to do most of that if you have the patience and determination.


Aaannd about 10 years of daily practice ...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mikechell said:


> Aaannd about 10 years of daily practice ...


It didn't take me 10 years. I started carving in 1973 when I was in high school. I made a grandfather clock in my senior year and put ball and claw feet on it and I only had one chisel and a utility knife. By 1980 I built this table. I was taking wood carving classes from a famous wood carver though. ludwig kieninger - Google Search figure on this table he carved half the face demonstrating how to do it and I did the rest.


----------

